# Colubrids > Hognose >  Meet Murray

## hilabeans

Annnnnnd I now have potato chip #2. 

Thanks to our esteemed Deb, I got turned on to a phenomenal breeder who has sent me this precious morsel.

Meet Murray!









Background: 

I wanted an extreme red but near normal hoggie (kinda partial to how God made them with these guys, theyre just so darn pretty on their own), but I would only send my $ to the most ethical of breeders. With hognose you have to be extremely careful who you deal with because of rampant crypto issues, so it took a little time to find Mr. Perfect from the short list of breeders I was willing to support. 

Deb turned me on to Jason Taylor at Beyond GenetiX and voila!  Murray!

Murray was named after another dearly loved redhead, Murray Hewitt (Flight of the Conchords). 

See the resemblance?



My Murray is set up in his quarantine tub right on my nightstand where he will live for the next few months before being moved to the creature room. I can tell you he is the SWEETEST boy ever.  Hell have a day here or there of sass mouthin, but for the most part hes a friendly little dream. Plus hes eating like a flipping champ!

Good breeding, people. It cant be overstated. 

Thanks again Deb!!!!

----------

Bodie (07-03-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-04-2019),_dakski_ (07-03-2019),_Dianne_ (07-05-2019),dr del (07-04-2019),John1982 (07-03-2019),_Jus1More_ (07-04-2019),_MissterDog_ (07-03-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-04-2019),_Reinz_ (07-03-2019),_Sonny1318_ (07-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-04-2019),_Toad37_ (07-03-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Glad I could help, he is a stunning boy, congrats!

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-03-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

what do you mean by crypto issues?

----------


## hilabeans

> what do you mean by crypto issues?


Sadly the Hognose snake community has been hit hard with a rash of crypto throughout breeder collections.  You have to be really vigilant with quarantine practices and some breeders have unknowingly sold animals infected, which have wiped out collections.  Not sure if you're a member of any Hognose groups/forums/FB pages, but there is quite a bit of dialogue and history out there on it if you want a trip through the interwebs.  It's scary.  That's why I wanted to be SUPER selective in who I dealt with and even then, Mur-man will be in quarantine for a looooong time just in case.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-04-2019),_Jus1More_ (07-04-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## John1982

Howdy do, Murray. Nice looking critter.

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-03-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Adorable new snake.... :Snake:  Welcome, Murray!  Glad you did your homework to get a healthy hoggie, I hadn't heard about the issues with them either.

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-03-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on your cute boy!

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-03-2019)

----------


## hilabeans

> Adorable new snake.... Welcome, Murray!  Glad you did your homework to get a healthy hoggie, I hadn't heard about the issues with them either.


Yeah, its a bad deal. It involves several well known breeders and its a messy, controversial situation.  It took me months before I was willing to pull the trigger.  I had to find a breeder I trusted with an animal I wanted.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-03-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## doc3362003

> Yeah, its a bad deal. It involves several well known breeders and its a messy, controversial situation.  It took me months before I was willing to pull the trigger.  I had to find a breeder I trusted with an animal I wanted.


Sorry to bother you but I am interested in the breeder. Or breeders that you might trust.
Thanks, 
Ann Kennedy 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonny1318

So cool, congratulations and best of luck!!

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## hilabeans

> Sorry to bother you but I am interested in the breeder. Or breeders that you might trust.
> Thanks, 
> Ann Kennedy 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


I sent you a DM!  It's a long read but tried to give you as much info as I had.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Yay!!! More Hognose love!!!! 

They're such fun little snakes, congrats!!

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## RedRabbit

The way you referred to him as "potato chip #2" already made me smile, and then that cute little face did the rest. Congrats, and thanks for the Flight of the Conchords reference too, I love so many of their songs!

----------

_hilabeans_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## hilabeans

> The way you referred to him as "potato chip #2" already made me smile, and then that cute little face did the rest. Congrats, and thanks for the Flight of the Conchords reference too, I love so many of their songs!


Yay! Its a pretty niche fan base, so nice to meet another!  :Smile:

----------


## Jus1More

Congrats! Wasn't sure if you were gonna cave in to getting a hoggie... Wise decision to do your research and pick a good breeder. I am sure your little guy is well worth it  :Thumbs up:

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-05-2019),_hilabeans_ (07-04-2019)

----------

